# Injured duck leg



## FeelingDucky

Help please! My 8 week old Welsh Harlequin has a hurt right leg. No signs of bumblefoot, no heat or swelling, and she allows me to extend the leg forward and backward without signs of discomfort. But she is mostly non weight bearing and is spreading her wings for balance when she stands up. I separated her last night and she seems the same today, no improvement. She is also holding her tail crooked to the injured side. Suggestions? I am hoping it is a sprain, but new duck momma here so I have never dealt with this before. Thanks!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

what are you feeding? are you giving niacin?
it could be a sprain


----------



## FeelingDucky

They are now on scratch and peck grower feed, and have been on nutritional yeast from the time we got them at two days of age.


----------



## FeelingDucky

She's out with the other girls in their enclosure happily swimming. Really she acts normal other than not being able to walk.


----------



## lcertuche

I don't have ducks but with my chickens when they have leg trouble I put them in a very small container so they can't move around much. Usually within a couple of days it gets better. I would double check the nutritional needs too. We had a duck when I was a kid with bowed legs but I believe it was from having been on newspaper while young instead of grass or dirt floor (I could be wrong).


----------



## Miss Lydia

I have 2 right now with limps I have checked both of their feet and legs no bumble or heat or swelling so I am treating it as a sprain we live on mountain terrain so not the easiest place to walk. I am keeping them in a small enclosed fence in area for rest and decided to put Nutritional yeast on their feed for now.Now just waiting for recoup.  

Hope your duck is doing better today @FeelingDucky


----------



## DwayneNLiz

FeelingDucky said:


> They are now on scratch and peck grower feed, and have been on nutritional yeast from the time we got them at two days of age.


what % protein in it?
glad to hear she seems to be doing better


----------



## FeelingDucky

Miss Lydia said:


> I have 2 right now with limps I have checked both of their feet and legs no bumble or heat or swelling so I am treating it as a sprain we live on mountain terrain so not the easiest place to walk. I am keeping them in a small enclosed fence in area for rest and decided to put Nutritional yeast on their feed for now.Now just waiting for recoup.
> 
> Hope your duck is doing better today @FeelingDucky



She is showing no sign of progress today. Still completely non weight bearing on that leg, hips feel good, no swelling or heat in the leg. I carried her out to the pool where she is happily flapping around with the other girls. She won't eat her feed but will eat Cheerios and peas, so that's what she is getting. I'm dissolving nutritional yeast in her water so she'll get some of that. We are keeping her separated at night, but she is out with the girls during the day. I don't know what to do for her, or what this could be.


----------



## FeelingDucky

DwayneNLiz said:


> what % protein in it?
> glad to hear she seems to be doing better


She is on 17% protein feed.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Even if a sprain it can take a long time for it to heal.Water therapy is good as long as she can get in an out easy.


----------

